# Lets talk midbass



## james hz (Nov 10, 2017)

Looking for options on midbass to run with my full size horns . 
I know Eric offers some nice drivers , just curious what else is out there


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

there are lots of options what size are you looking for? sensitivity is key something 90db @1w/1m is ideal. lots of suggestions given in the group.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Get the biggest thing you can fit, those full bodies are good down to 800hz, you'll need the size to get down into the 70s without sounding hollow usually.

What are you looking to spend, where are you wanting to put them.

The faital, b&c, beyma, stevens, jbl, eminence.. so many options


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I ran Beyma 8” and matched perfectly.


----------

